# Day by day training schedule 8-12 weeks



## TheFlyingCockapoo

Hello everyone,

Hope everyone’s staying safe and healthy!

I’ve read some of the puppy training books (easy peazy, Zak George) and a cockapoo breed specific book.

The problem I’m having is that the books often conflict each other and the points are quite diffused leaving me unsure of what to place emphasis on in my pups training (I can just use common sense here but obviously don’t want to miss something important). I guess for example some books talk about training your pup to sit before you’ve established your pups attention or response to his name. 

Does anyone know of a day by day training/socialisation schedule, an idiots guide if you like to help me know what to emphasis in the training of my pup. Or any guidance or pointing me towards a simple schedule would be very much appreciated! 

Thankyou,
8 week old cockapoo


----------



## Pablo2902

Hi, congratulations on your new pup! I’ve got an almost 12 week old cockapoo. Like you I’ve done a lot of reading, and it’s so conflicting and confusing. I don’t know what to do for the best!
Sorry I’ve not found any schedules that I can direct you to. What I’ve been working on is house training which is slow progress. Ignoring him if he bites. Taught him to sit. Taking him out carrying him to accustom him to noises. What I’m finding the hardest is getting him used to being alone. I’m anxious that I get this wrong and end up with issues that are harder to resolve further down the line.
Sorry can’t be of much help!


----------



## TheFlyingCockapoo

Thanks for your reply Pablo,

sounds like what you are doing is spot on re ignoring bad and positive behaviour reinforcement

out of interest do you put your pupon a lead when carrying? I’m about to carry him somewhere more adventurous than my front lawn but having trouble fitting the harness and leash for safety in case he wants to spring out of myarms.

If it helps: toilet training and separation training is going pretty well.I’m crate training and generally put him outside at the very least every 2 hours during the day (every four hours in the night!) and againafter eating or playing and pair it with ‘hurry’ when he’s going then positive praise 1 second after he’s finished bar a couple of wees when I probably should have taken him outside after playing with him he’s doing great. With separation I put his crate and small gated area where I leave him and comein and out of the kitchenonly giving any attention when he doesn’t whine. He only whines for a minute or so after I leave now.
I’m struggling getting his attention and name pairing although I do sometimes remove his food and call his name when he looks I praise and put it back down. But any distractions and he’s off 😂

also check out ‘Dill the Cockapoo’ on YouTube, the trainer does fantastically with her pup. I’ve managed to repeat the first lesson successfully once or twice. But my boy isn’t very treat orientated seemingly.... what do you treat yours?

cheers 

hope this help


----------



## Pablo2902

Hi, I’ll check out the YouTube videos and give it a go. Thanks. 
I’ve got a collar and lead which took him a few days to get used to. My children walk him round the garden and give treats when he doesn’t bite the lead. He likes to eat anything and everything. Absolutely LOVES chicken! 
Nighttime now he sleeps from 10-6 in his crate which is upstairs and I take him out straight away. It’s mid afternoon onwards where it all goes wrong with indoor wees. 
I leave him in different rooms when I go out which is fine. It’s just if I go out the front door he cries and howls. I’m back to just opening it and coming straight back to get him used to that for now. We’ll get there I'm sure!


----------



## TheFlyingCockapoo

Sounds like your dog will grow up to be very well rounded with all the positive efforts you’re putting in! Great that the children get involved training him too, that’s fantastic! I shall buy some cooked chicken for the boy Today 😂

Wow 10-6 that’s great; can you tell me your procedure for night timefor the pup if you don’t mind? At what age can their little bladders hold that long? I’m at the stage that he sleeps inhis crate in the same room as me and I set an alarm to let him out after 4-5 hours of sleep. He doesn’t complain at night time now so I’m gonna slowly start moving the crate out of the room night by night.


----------



## Pablo2902

Hope so, he is very attached to me though which is lovely but also makes me worry that he’ll not cope with me leaving him when I need to. Difficult under the current circumstances as I’m working from home.
On a night I usually go in the garden with him & wait until he’s been. Then take him up to the crate in my room. He wakes me up if he needs to go. 10-6 is a very new thing. He’s a little bit older than your dog I think? 
I’ve got bad hearing so he needs to be quite close to me so I can hear him. But I think I’ll do the same and move him away so he can start to spend time alone.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

All pups are different and training is not linear so then can be learning more than one thing at a time. Some will learn some things quicker than other too. Although there are no training classes at the moment many trainers are offering online classes with all the advice that comes through those so that is the option I would look for to be honest so you can get advice tailored to you and your pup.


----------

